# Can't wrap this mc hammer xmas spoof



## Jillaroo (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wl0PSXPOsk


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL - good one!

I wonder where I can buy a few of those elves ...


----------



## Casper (Dec 15, 2013)

_*I like it Jilly.....good find....:coolthumb:*_


----------

